# Divx DVD player...



## yesh_1683 (Sep 27, 2004)

hello guys

 i am planing to buy a home DVD player,,,,
Does some one know which DVD players can play Divx videos 
plz reply with brand and model number

thanking u all


----------



## vinay (Sep 27, 2004)

yes philps dvd player has that comptability
its around Rs 6000/-


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 27, 2004)

woaah ! When did phillips models start playing *divx* movies ! We need more info on this. 

Kiss players play divx, some phillips models not available in India do that unofficially, and there are a lot of smaller lesser known brands (not available in India) which play xvid, divx even 3ivx. But sadly none are available in India.


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe almost all do.


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

no philips don`t .....
 the sales guy told me they don`t have dvd players that play divx movies...


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

no philips don`t .....
 the sales guy told me they don`t have dvd players that play divx movies... 
please do correct me if i`m wrong... cause i wanna buy one too..
and please specify the model number


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 28, 2004)

amitsaudy said:
			
		

> Maybe almost all do.


OOPS
My Apologies.


----------



## theraven (Sep 28, 2004)

@godzi
like blade said they just arent available here yet ... i mean the philips ones
the best thing i can think off is to research on the net .. and try and get hold of any model u can get here ( by here i mean alfa/heera panna for mumbaites)


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2004)

Product Overview
The Philips DVP-642 multiregion DVD player plays all PAL or NTSC DVD movies right out of the box with no fancy codes to enter and no complicated setup. This DVD player also allows you to playback the most compatible DVD recording formats in the world, including the popular DivXÂ® video format. A Progressive Scan feature doubles the vertical resolution of the image resulting in a noticeable sharper picture while Smart Picture enables you to select preset picture settings. The available settings are Multimedia, Rich, Natural, Soft, and Personal. And, this unit has a built-in high quality 4Mb video converter so you can play any DVD or Video CD movie on any TV in the world.



Key Features
DivX Certified to play DVD-quality DivX movies
4 x video upsampling (54Mhz/12bit)
DVD rewritable compatability
CD, CD-R + CD-RW, DVD+RW and DVD+R compatible
192kHz/24 bit Audio DAC
Picture CD with MP3-CD playback
Playback MP3's while viewing digital pictures (JPEG) on TV


Amazon.com USD $66.49 Buy Now 
*www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/externa...3-20&keyword=Philips+DVP-642&mode=electronics


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry guys my bad Te DVP-642 is now officially available in India. Get ur cash and go shopping ! It plays divx movies and there's unofficial support for xvid too. Maybe further firmware upgrades might bring support for newer releases of the codecs !!  

Oh and btw it cost a sweet 6k i think..........once again sorry for providing  some wrong info !


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 29, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Oh and btw it cost a sweet 6k i think..........once again sorry for providing  some wrong info !



I know profit margins are high in India, But 100%???

Heck even I want to get in to deh buziness..


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 29, 2004)

AlienTech said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats the price u pay for living in India. Oh and amazon will probably charge u for s/h and u'll have to pay taxes and stuff. Plus what abt the warranty ? is the one on amazon with a international warranty ? So its better to shell out 6k here with warranty and stuff, and its probably the cheapest Divx certified player here in India.


----------



## theraven (Sep 29, 2004)

6k is still quite a good deal for a divx player ...
considering ofcourse the have progressive scan and optical out too ..
this ofcourse compared to the products we have in the market right now .. and their cost


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 30, 2004)

What use is progressive scan when 99.99999% of TV's dont support it? And who can use digital? Even a half decent AC3 receivers costs over $1000. My friend got an onkyo one and the setup cost around $3000, Of course he also has a big screen 45inch TV and it does rock.. You do feel the walls move in movies like the matrix.... Think he tries to use that stuff in crowded India and they might lynch him. Or scare the neighborhood kids.. I got the Phillips 21inch flat screen TV just so it could use SVHS inputs..  It was the best for those on a budget.. My player does have separate component outputs but there again you come to, 99% of TV's dont have the inputs.. maybe except Toshiba TV's. So almost everything is a waste. Heck I mean, I asked the video guy why there were ads in the movies because it blocked the picture which is not clear anyway and he looked at me like I was crazy... Guess I was the first person to complain about picture and sound quality not being up to par..


----------



## theraven (Sep 30, 2004)

well for one ... gettin the max formats and features u just make ur player future proof
cuz these technologies are gonna come to affordable units ... 
even apart from all this .. i said its a good deal ... for the price u are paying for the features. ..
ofcourse if u wanna save/not wanna go in for these features ... ull get a dvd player for as low as 3k ....
even less maybe!!!!
better yet go in for a dvd rom drive for 1.6k ..
there are a lot of alternatives and they all depend on the buyer ...
its like .. "one mans food is another mans poison" or vice versa or something like that


----------



## richard nightly (Sep 30, 2004)

Does any one know who stocks this Phillips DIVX player in Mumbai ?  I phoned some of the Electronics dealers I know of and none of them had any idea about this model. The prize for the best reply was for Vijay Sales - they said that this was an old model now discontinued and now not available.


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 1, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> its like .. "one mans food is another mans poison" or vice versa or something like that



I guess so.. I went to an open house at this hotel and they were previewing 40-50 inch LCD screens and the guy said they were all sold out.. At 4-600K I guess every one has money to burn these days..

GEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My car dont cost that much..

PS.. Did I mention it had progressive scan inputs?  8) 

I bought my DV cam because it had progressive scan.. Now only if the picture quality was better on it. You need progressive scan on a camera if you want stills.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 30, 2004)

samsung has launched dvd players in india having divx capability. do check it at samsungindia.com.


----------



## chits (Oct 30, 2004)

I have checked samsung website but their is no Divx-certified DVD players.Tell the exact URL.
Ya i think progressive scan output doesn't mean for people who have CRT TV ,infact in Plasma Tvs they have progressive scan but their cost is too much..so its useless in dvd player for us.

did anyone knows what is DVD Component input means in sony wega TVs???.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 30, 2004)

*samsung indeed do have these players*

samsung has indeed launched the dvd players with mpeg4 capability. divx is mpeg4, right. so do check it on * www.samsungindia.com. its in the products / dvd players section. specially for you here are the products with their model nos and prices .

DVD-HD748--Rs 11,500

DVD-P548K -- Rs 7,490

please do reply if you are done with it .

i am sure it will help you.


----------



## ssafaya (Dec 9, 2004)

*Just Buy IT !!!*

If you want a player that can play any Disc including DivX, Xvid etc , then this is the player for you...like all you guy I spent a month researching on this player, but one fine Saturday morning as I woke up I though enough researching just buy it and pray it works on atleat 25-30% of Divx Movies i have (around 400-500). To my surprise it played all of THEM , YES EVERY single one of them , I spent a week to test all the CDs . And its been a month since I got it and now my cousin and two other friends also have it. ITs simply AWESOME, its No.1 on Amazon's top  selling list for GODs sake and that too for more than 5-6 months. If you still don't believe it than pitty on you...

I got it for Rs 5,900 from Pankaj Electronics, Delhi...

It is also available on Indiatimes shopping.....

Buy it or regret for the rest of your life..


----------



## quad master (Dec 10, 2004)

Well the Philips DVP-642K really plays everthing thrown at it.
It has a set of codes with the help of which it can be made region free.

Method it make it region free
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1) Press the open/close button to *open* the tray
2) On your remote, press: 7 8 9
3) On your remote, press: OK
4) On your remote, press: 0
i have not tried it myself but it should work.

I have also done a month of research.

This player is available in Inorbit Malls - Giant - Malad

Check this out
*forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86054

I bet all your question will be answered after reading this


----------

